# acra, purling, round top, ny



## jkmacman (Feb 6, 2009)

here's two similiar rides i did over the week end in he catskills, ny (greene county)

note: sundays ride included a hike-a-bike into the blackhead mountain foot-trail









_catskill game farm road_

sat. 7.17.10
https://www.trimbleoutdoors.com/ViewTrip/813645

sun 7.18.10
https://www.trimbleoutdoors.com/ViewTrip/813650


----------



## jkmacman (Feb 6, 2009)

here's a screen shot from delorme topo 8.


----------

